# North Wales sites



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heading down to north Wales in a couple of weeks anyone know of any sites open at the moment around the Conway area ? We are just going down to see some of the places where my wife spent her holidays as a child, a little trip down memory lane for her. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks Tom


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a Private/affiliated with CC club in Betws-y-Coed. Not cheap though. Although you do get a reduction if you are a member of CC, not sure if a member CCC. all the standards of CC. Morris Leisure- refurbished last year. It's pretty central for the village. The river runs at the very bottom of the site. We've been a couple if times. http://www.morris-leisure.co.uk/riverside.html. You can use the A5 to get to Conwy.

regards

Karen


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at Bron-y Wendon at LLandulas, open all year, very clean, short walk to a stoney beach but nothing else in the area ( apart from a chippy). Although the A55 is one side and a railway the other, this didn't bother us.
Cheers Sid


----------



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

*bets -y coed campsite*

we stayed on this site in November. Be warned they will want to put you on a pitch next to the railway line. Noisy not for a romantic trip down memory lane


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Request one by the golf course side.


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, I checked the site out, seems to have a few poor reviews, but I will ask for a quiet spot if poss, if we use the site, but saying that I can sleep on a washing line.

Thanks Tom


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried looking a site up >here<

peedee


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

round at Porthmadog, there are a few campsites on the road down to Blackrock sands, 

including Greenacres which I think is an Haven site,

we spent a night there a few years ago and it was quite reasonable, if its a smaller site then there are about 4 I think on the opposite side of the road

we haven' stayed on any near Conway, just wildcamped on the car park at Llandulas (beach rd)


Anne


----------

